# 35 days till Results....little more than a month



## SCPE (May 2, 2006)

05 April exmaminees received their license on the 5th of June in SC. I hope that holds true this year!!


----------



## Ugly Kid Joe (May 2, 2006)

Wow that seems fast, could be good news or could be........


----------



## Road Guy (May 3, 2006)

do you think they have started graading them yet?

or are they sitting on someones desk like a bunch of crap is sitting on mine?


----------



## DVINNY (May 3, 2006)

I vote for the second one


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 3, 2006)

They are probably tossing darts at a wall with numbers on it to figure out the cut score. :???:


----------



## rleon82 (May 4, 2006)

Saper, what is your MOS? Former 91W E-6 here.


----------



## DVINNY (May 4, 2006)

It was October 28, 2005


----------



## rleon82 (May 5, 2006)

Yes, 91W is a Medic. Sappers are Recon, correct? Sorry, I was a REMF.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 5, 2006)

Well, it's officially been two full weeks since the big day. I've already for gotten most of it! :blink:

This means only 8-10 more weeks until result day! :suicide:


----------



## redrum (May 5, 2006)

4 more weeks and I will start being afraid of my mailbox


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 6, 2006)

Yeah pretty much as soon as it gets to be June I'll be nervous as can be every time I reach for the mail.

Anyone know if we hear from ELSES or our state?

When I took the EIT, I got a letter from whatever group was administering the exam that year (before ELSES) that just had a score and said "pass".

Then a couple months later I got a certificate from the state offices. This was in NY.


----------



## DVINNY (May 7, 2006)

I hear from my state (WV).

I don't know if other states do it different or not.


----------



## SCPE (May 9, 2006)

28 days till results.....little less than a month


----------



## rleon82 (May 9, 2006)

Can't wait, already spending the raise money.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 9, 2006)

I don't know, 4 more weeks seems a little short to be hearing back. :ruh:


----------



## SCPE (May 9, 2006)

I checked the SC website. For the past 3 years the "first issue date" for the April passers have been: June 5th, June 6th, and June 9th. I does seem like a short turnaround but thats what the website says. Hopefully the consistency will hold.


----------



## rleon82 (May 9, 2006)

Could you post the link? Thanks!


----------



## SCPE (May 9, 2006)

I am probably more OCD than most. There is no one link. I started by searching by license number, the higher number, the newer the license. Anyway I found that a bunch of license were issued on the previous mentioned dates, thus it was obvious that these were the April examinees. Most days have one or two issued by reciprocity. When I saw 60 to 70 issued, I knew something was up.


----------



## Road Guy (May 9, 2006)

if you know someone who took it last april, you can check the date they got "licensed" and that should give you a good indication, a guy in our office that took it last april had his about June 10th or something..

be very afraid of the mailbox! ;guns;


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 9, 2006)

I swear I remember a company email about 2 guys passing it in Vermont, with the email being issued around June 20th.

So, some of you may hear back well before me.

June 5th would make only about 6+ weeks, that just seems a little tight when the estimate is 10-12.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 9, 2006)

I just checked the VT database. It looks like a fairly even split between those issued in June and July.

There are so few examinees here, that its hard to tell a spike in new licensees vs. what would normally be there from renewals and reciprocity licenses. :dunno:


----------



## SCPE (May 9, 2006)

I have talked to other engineers who have recently passed. They said usually anyone who passes will be put on the licensee lookup webpage about a week before you get the letter.

My assumptions about the first week June are based off of the "issue date of the April passers. Now there is a possibility that those April passers might not have found out until July even though the licenses were issued on June 5th, 6th, etc.


----------



## rleon82 (May 9, 2006)

"licensee lookup webpage" What is that? Does that mean the headhunters will soon find us?


----------



## Road Guy (May 9, 2006)

your states board of PE &amp; Surveyors, probably have a public list of all PE's. Anyone can search it. Take a look around your states Licensing Board website. In Georgia its located under the Secretary of States Website

Depending on the state, some states will list new PE's in the search before you get a letter in the mail.

Georgias "PE Web page"


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 9, 2006)

Here it's the Office of Professional Regulation, under the Secreatary of State.

They have a look-up page too. You type name and license in and they return a list of names. I guess once early June comes around, I'll pound that site every day.


----------



## JoeysVee (May 9, 2006)

Part of me doesn't wanna find out. So SCPE...can you post a link to the SC website that has the passers listed one week before they are mailed?


----------



## Road Guy (May 9, 2006)

If I find out that I fail and get angry and delete the board , I am just aplogizing in advance


----------



## JoeysVee (May 9, 2006)

Well, I'm pretty sure I failed it so I don't think I will be too disappointed. I've been trying to keep my hopes low.

:ruh:


----------



## rleon82 (May 9, 2006)

Does anyone know of a site like the Georgia one but for the State of Florida?


----------



## PPISucks (May 9, 2006)

Not sure....but you may want to try a search on google. :google:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 9, 2006)

I'd just type in "(your state) Professional Engineering Board", and it should come up.


----------



## Road Guy (May 9, 2006)

http://www.fbpe.org/

:BK:


----------



## EL Nica PE (May 10, 2006)

Yeah, but the exam was taken on April 15th, so there for give ten days

we might get the results on June 15th.


----------



## nathanc (May 10, 2006)

> Does anyone know of a site like the Georgia one but for the State of Florida?


https://www.myfloridalicense.com/viewapps.asp?SID=

This is the link that I'll be checking. If it's linked from fbpe, it's not clear.

I'm not impressed with the information on Florida's website.


----------



## rleon82 (May 10, 2006)

Thank you Nathan, I have been checking there. The results are still pending.


----------



## rleon82 (May 12, 2006)

Did some research this morning on the "other" site. Now this is for Florida, results came in on December 28/29 for the October 2006 exam. So the Florida test takers have June 28 to look forward to. Any other thoughts out there?


----------



## EdinNO (May 12, 2006)

People on "the other board"'s site were reporting results in Louisiana around June 6th last year. I hear the exam was on April 15th last year. So they got the results about 9 days less than 2 months from the exam. Correlating that to this year, 9 days less than 2 months would be about June 12th. For some factor of safety, I figure move that to the end of that week, which brings me to Friday, June 16th.

I am just going to be nervous from about June 5th through the 16th (or until I get the results). As a matter of fact, this discussion is making me nervous! 

Ed


----------



## Road Guy (May 12, 2006)




----------



## rleon82 (May 12, 2006)

Quiet Riot, I mean Road Guy, how did you find the picture of me in June?


----------



## Road Guy (May 12, 2006)

I have a friend at the NSA!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2006)

April 21, 2006. I won't be forgetting that date anytime soon.


----------



## rleon82 (May 15, 2006)

Much less than 35 days now...We need a new thread.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 15, 2006)

I just checked my state's database. I knew nothing would be there, but I figured why not.

You search by name, and this name came up that's very similar to mine. It said PE next to his name.

For a split second, I thought it was me. :suicide:


----------



## rleon82 (May 15, 2006)

I get the Florida Data Base everyday just incase.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 15, 2006)

I wonder what would happen if I called my state's PE Board and just flat out asked: When do you expect the results to be announced.

I'm not trying to be pushy, but a hard date would be great. :brick:


----------



## JoeysVee (May 15, 2006)

Not sure if they would tell you or not but I guess it couldn't hurt.

Let us know what they say!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 15, 2006)

Interesting news guys.

I just spoke with the secretary for the Vermont PE Board. She was very friendly and forthcoming with info.

She said we will actually get a letter from ELSES telling us if we passed or failed _before_ they receive anything at the state level. :blink:

The state then goes about issuing license numbers, dues invoices, certificates, etc.

She said that she issued licenses around June 10 last year. And, if we hear before they do, we're talking first week of June here. So, it maybe only 3-4 more weeks.

If we're getting something from ELSES, that means it should be consistent across the states.

Can anyone who has already taken it confirm this?


----------



## DVINNY (May 15, 2006)

I can confirm that it is not uniform from state to state.

My state has ELSES send the results to them, and then the state board here sends the fail letters.

The state board sent me an email last time stating that they would have a one day turn-around on the results.


----------



## Road Guy (May 16, 2006)

when i took the EIT / LSIT the letters all came from the state board, so I am sure every state is different...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 16, 2006)

When I took the EIT, (in New York) I received a letter from Castle Worldwide (the testing agency before ELSES) in June. Then I got a certificate from the state in like August I think.


----------



## JoeysVee (May 16, 2006)

The EIT letter was 7 years ago...I have no idea what type of envelope it came in. :dunno:


----------



## EdinNO (May 16, 2006)

Same here. 9 years ago on the EIT. I barely remember taking the test. I definitely don't remeber obsessing over it like I am the PE.

Ed


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 16, 2006)

I took the EIT in 2003. It's still somewhat recent to me.

I'm definitely obsessing over the PE much more. The EIT didn't really change much.

The PE is a license to practice from your state. It means more money and responsibility. More credibility and prestige. And, it's kinda the final step from what you started on when you began engineering school. :beerchug


----------



## DVINNY (May 16, 2006)

I took the FE in '99 and I do not at all remember anything about the envelope at all.


----------



## ILvTigers (May 16, 2006)

A friend took the October 2004 exam (Georgia) and got his results on Christmas Eve. He failed and had a horrible Christmas. Luckily, he passed the next exam. I heard that now they don't release the October results until after the new year to avoid this. Is this true?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 16, 2006)

Aww that's rough man. I bet NCEES did it on purpose! :ruh:


----------



## Road Guy (May 17, 2006)

probably due to NCEES and state governments being on holiday mode (Not doing anything) from November until January 15th


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 22, 2006)

Well gang, it has officially been over a month since test day. I've loved not having to study all the time.

From the sounds of it, it looks like we should start hearing in about 3-4 weeks or so. :kick:


----------



## rleon82 (May 22, 2006)

3-4 weeks? What happened to June 10th?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 22, 2006)

June 10 is 3 weeks from now.


----------



## rleon82 (May 22, 2006)

You are correct VTE, I was thinking ahead. :bow:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 22, 2006)

Yeah, I'm wishing for sooner myself. :suicide:


----------



## Road Guy (May 22, 2006)

:tone:


----------



## SCPE (May 31, 2006)

Road Guy,

Your previous post is the funniest thing I've seen in a while. Nice icons!


----------

